# Can guinea pigs and hedgehogs reside in same room?



## Moonlight825 (Sep 1, 2017)

I own two dogs, two cats, and two guinea pigs. I am aware of hedgehog heat requirements. However, I was considering housing guinea pigs and hedgehogs in the same room (not the same cage). Is there any major issue with this? I realize the hedgie would need a heat and light source.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I keep my hedgehog and guinea pigs in the same room and have done so for a few years now with no issues.


----------

